# My PB (numbers wise) ever on Yellow River: Veteran's Day 2013



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

The day didn't start off great. Check this out. I'm on plane driving over to Weaver River and ahead of me I see a bunch of fish schooling. I bring the motor down and idle a little ahead and they are still there. I turn it off, put the trolling motor down, pick up my baby zara spook and cast right into the school. 1 twitch, BAM!!! The biggest topwater explosion I have ever had. Off it goes, pulling my boat and drag out. A couple of minutes go by and I work on it. I get to see this striper. I caught one last year that was 11 pounds and this one was almost double the size. I know it was over 20 pounds. I take my time but it doesn't help. She takes one very sudden straight down lunge and my line goes snap. I lost the biggest striper I have ever seen. It's barely daylight, but a lot of time left. I go into my favorite creek on the south end of yellow River and catch a bass on a crankbait on the first cast. I knew it would be a good day. I caught 31 bass, 3 redfish, and 7 trout. Mainly everything came in the creeks, but my 2 biggest bass came on main river points on a smallie beaver. The 3 redfish were all caught on trick worms in creeks less than 3 ft deep while I was bass fishing. The trout came at the I-10 bridge on a ratteltrap bouncing off the bottom. I tried to keep a tally on the bass and I think it was like this: 9 on a squarebill Bandit Louisiana Shad crank, 4 on a Bandit 300 threadfin shad crank, 15 on a green pumpkin trick worm, and 3 on a black/blue beaver. The tide was flying out all day and I think this really helped today. Water was 60 at 6am and rose to 66 by the time I left. Talked to a guy fishing the mouth of Yellow River and he said he barely missed out on a school of stripers this morning as well. All the fish are running right now, go get em. I had no idea today would be the most fish I've ever caught in a single day at Yellow!!!


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Good report, man!


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Great report! Good job!


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Damn you smoke em! Congrats! I was too damn lazy to go out today. I had a similar day at Escambia yesterday. I caught about 20 Bass--but all dinks. I caught 6 Reds, two Trout over 20 inches, and 4 Stripers. The water on Escambia is really clear right now and it's about to get good. 

NJD


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

good job. I lost a monster striper on Sat. too buddy he hit it at the boat so hard he splashed water all over me scared me to death, and he was every bit of 40 inches and he almost snatched the rod outa my hand, he made one run and tore off. i caught a good one today though on BWB, he was about 10 pounds.


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

It's always a good idea to throw top water on 50lb braid or better.

Great report! :thumbup:


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

That was a really good report. Wish you had of caught that striper so we could of seen him also.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Good report AUGUY. You never know what you are going to catch on Yellow. A couple of weeks ago, I caught a HUGE Asian Grass Carp on a Berkley Gulp Shrimp. I had him on for an 1 Hour and 10 minutes on 8 pound test and NO NET. My line was shot by the end of an hour, and he made a final dash and broke me off. Sad for me. I would have just liked a picture as they are protected anyway.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

You didn't go fishing you went catching. Sounds like an awesome trip.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Cool report! Makes me want to go!!


----------

